# The Sopranos SUUUCKS!!!



## Nanalo74 (May 21, 2006)

I used to love this show, but after waiting nearly 2 years for new episodes and getting this season in return I'm done.

I won't be watching the season finale 2 weeks from today, and I won't be watching next season.

I'm disgusted.

Vic


----------

